

Appfog.com is down - niteshade
https://status.appfog.com/

======
sandis
Status page is back up

    
    
      Fri Dec 28 08:32:24 +0000 2012 appfog status green, services have been fully
      restored! Thank you for your patience.
    
      Fri Dec 28 08:09:50 +0000 2012 appfog status orange, we are continuing to work on
      AWS East and are seeing applications come back online. Thank you for your patience!
    
      Fri Dec 28 07:25:42 +0000 2012 appfog status orange, AWS is currently
      experiencing an unavailability. We are working diligently to bring
      this infrastructure back online.

------
sandis
You'd think they know that hosting the status page on the same infrastructure
is not a good idea.. That said, a site I host with them is working just fine.

~~~
Xylakant
Maybe it's just the externally hosted status page that's down? I can't check
since I don't have an app hosted on appfog.

~~~
sandis
Their site (www.appfog.com) was down as well. Seems to be back up now.

